# October 2Cool Beer Drinkers Association Meeting



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's time to start figuring out where and when the October 2CBDA meeting is to be held. Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions? :cheers:


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Twin Peaks?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

round the corner?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Hopefully not on a Sunday!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

at a beer place ?

Ginger man's

sam's boat

some kinda hot wing joint

i'm drinkin a Shiner octoberfest trying to think of a place


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

your place?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

24Buds said:


> your place?


Ill bring the meat for the pit.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's Hunting season. Tuesday night!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We just had one in Seadrift....where were ya'll at?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

007 said:


> We just had one in Seadrift....where were ya'll at?


I'll have one there tomorrow starting @ 6:00


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i can't hold a big crowd at my place not enough room,

something out on the SW or Katy side would be fun tho

with killer happy hour specials


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

there are several good ice houses here on the 290 side


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't really matter to me. I called the first venue. Will travel! :cheers:


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

BigRoo said:


> Twin Peaks?


2nd that


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BigRoo said:


> Twin Peaks?





Folsetth said:


> 2nd that


Most popular so far. :brew:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Road trip to New Braunfels!!! At my place!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishtale said:


> Road trip to New Braunfels!!! At my place!!!


Kewl...Can we all spend the night?


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Kewl...Can we all spend the night?


Bunch of ol' bean eatin, fart'en, fat men, sure!!!! I got enough room for about 25, any more than that will have to pitch a tent!!! Of couse, there's always an alternative!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

There's an ice house over in Angleton.....


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Applebees has $1 Zeigenbock all day every day! I have been holding satellite 2CBDA meetings after work. lol

Somewhere in Katy/Westend would indeed be nice.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

fishtale said:


> Bunch of ol' bean eatin, fart'en, fat men, sure!!!! I got enough room for about 25, any more than that will have to pitch a tent!!! Of couse, there's always an alternative!


Hey! Who you callin' old?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

If any west enders wanna get together I have a cool little place to get together. It isn't too big but it's friendly. Dart boards, ping pong, shuffleboard, games like buck hunter and golden tee and reasonable drinks. The place is at beltway and I-10 west by the new city center. Next week works for me. Let me know


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Twin Peaks would be cool and pretty local. Just give me a heads up so I can tell my manager at work to fly a kite again like I did yesterday.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Again, I can put up for about 25 fat, fartin, beer drinkin men in NB...let me know.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

fishtale said:


> Again, I can put up for about 25 fat, fartin, beer drinkin men in NB...let me know.


. . . might be a good idea for me to sit this one out . . . just say'n . . . wg


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . might be a good idea for me to sit this one out . . . just say'n . . . wg


chicken.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

fishtale said:


> Again, I can put up for about 25 fat, fartin, beer drinkin men in NB...let me know.


hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

_If any west enders wanna get together I have a cool little place to get together. It isn't too big but it's friendly. Dart boards, ping pong, shuffleboard, games like buck hunter and golden tee and reasonable drinks. The place is at beltway and I-10 west by the new city center. Next week works for me. Let me know_

AMB:

Where is this place? I need a new local place.

Newtron


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

just say when and where and im there... will have some fresh Hot Sauce for yall this time. I am making another batch here shortly. Sorry, the rest of the pickles are mine. Maybe we'll find another "drink stirer"!!! LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Maybe we'll find another "drink stirer"!!! LOL


:cheers:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That old man she came in with doesnt look too happy( guy in cowboy hat)... Good thing she had the gun and not him!!! LOL


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Im surprised Mike didnt look happier seeing as that's the most action he's got since college


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Im surprised Mike didnt look happier seeing as that's the most action he's got since college


Oh... he was happy. notice how she is levatating!!!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Another vote for Twin Peaks. Had a great time there the other day.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*beer is good*

i have a man cave here in pearland maybe pick a sunday in oct for some TEXANS football @ my place ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> i have a man cave here in pearland maybe pick a sunday in oct for some TEXANS football @ my place ?


Now that sounds like a winner David! :cheers:


----------



## lowpro (Dec 20, 2006)

*friendswood's in*

Local is good with me.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

SARGENT said:


> My son is getting married on oct 2nd in dripping springs so any other weekend will be fine with me.I HAVE A 60 INCH wide screen HD pool table dart board BAR so we are good to go if yall are interested


Sounds great!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

sign me up and drive me home


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

WHEN DO WE PLAY THE COWBOYS ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> My son is getting married on oct 2nd in dripping springs so any other weekend will be fine with me.I HAVE A 60 INCH wide screen HD pool table dart board BAR so we are good to go if yall are interested


The Texans play the Giants Sunday the 10th @ noon. I'll burn a brisket! :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> WHEN DO WE PLAY THE COWBOYS ?


The 26th of this month @ noon.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Texans play the Giants Sunday the 10th @ noon. I'll burn a brisket! :cheers:


Your Brisket is killer. I can do the baby backs.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

If you have the room, I have a HD projector I can shoot on a wall, or I have a 96' screen I can haul over.

If you have DirecTV, I can even bring the TV box with me.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

I have a B.B.Q PIT FIRE BOX STYLE, WEBBER , PROPANE BURNER i got pretty much everything ! i throw a super bowl party every year for about 100 to 150 people at my house! this sounds like fun time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> I have a B.B.Q PIT FIRE BOX STYLE, WEBBER , PROPANE BURNER i got pretty much everything ! i throw a super bowl party every year for about 100 to 150 people at my house! this sounds like fun time.


So...do you want to do it for the Cowgirls when **** & company comes to town on the 26th?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Now that sounds like a winner David! :cheers:


YEP! I'm down for anywhere.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

Oct 26th sounds good to me ! i also have a BEACH VOLLYBALL COURT in my backyard if anybody want to get rowdy! put it to a vote and let me know!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

SARGENT said:


> Oct 26th sounds good to me ! i also have a BEACH VOLLYBALL COURT in my backyard if anybody want to get rowdy! put it to a vote and let me know!


*AYE*


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aye


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> sign me up and drive me home


just leave your greencard at home and we'll call INS to come get ya!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll be at the game on the 26th, GO TEXANS!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

BigRoo said:


> just leave your greencard at home and we'll call INS to come get ya!


if they toss you in first there won't be room for me


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> if they toss you in first there won't be room for me


We mescan, theres always room!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

BigRoo said:


> just leave your greencard at home and we'll call INS to come get ya!





Gilbert said:


> if they toss you in first there won't be room for me


Yeah, right. Like neither one of you fellas has ever been crammed into a Suburban with 12 other people.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

You dont need no stinking green card i grew up on telephone rd


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Yeah, right. Like neither one of you fellas has ever been crammed into a Suburban with 12 other people.


Suburban no, corolla yes. :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Suburban no, corolla yes. :slimer:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a suburban for sale in the classifieds. :cheers:

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I have a suburban for sale in the classifieds. :cheers:
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


is that a real 4x4 suburban or just lifted for looks?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

2x4


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

POS


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I have a suburban for sale in the classifieds. :cheers:
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


im not falling for that one, I go over to take a look and "bam" thrown in the back!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

newtron said:


> _If any west enders wanna get together I have a cool little place to get together. It isn't too big but it's friendly. Dart boards, ping pong, shuffleboard, games like buck hunter and golden tee and reasonable drinks. The place is at beltway and I-10 west by the new city center. Next week works for me. Let me know_
> 
> AMB:
> 
> ...


Burlap Barrel. If you are coming from katy on I-10, you exit for beltway frontage road, cross under the beltway, and take a right on the first street. It is almost immediately on your right tucked in a corner in a small strip center. Happy hour crowd is pretty laid back. At night, a lot of the people that work at the restaurants come in and it can get crowded.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> POS


 :brew:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I know you are but what am I


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I know you are but what am I


Easy there gilly-girl, you sure you want the people of 2 cool to give you their honest opinion on that one?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Easy there gilly-girl, you sure you want the people of 2 cool to give you their honest opinion on that one?


I'm ready! Say tha word! :bounce:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I say we meet at the NASA Hooters tomorrow at 3pm to discuss it.  :spam:

The Outlaw Dave Show is doing a free fun run to the South side Hooters. We're starting at the Hooters Pasadena location, right after the big open house at San Jacinto Harley-Davidson, right next door.

So come and check out the brand new 2011 Harleys, then join your ole buddy for a ride.

Pick up your card during the open house and get stamped at the Hooters right next door at Pasadena Hooters and enjoy specials and our DJ.

Then ride to the Hooters Seabrook (Nasa Rd 1/Hwy 146) for your 2nd step and check out the incredible display of cars from the Cobra Car Club.

Then end your ride at the Nasa location for your third stamp and be entered to win a 42" LG Flat Screen TV.

The drawing will be at 5:30, live on the air with Outlaw Dave.

There will be lots of entertainment with music by*WIDE OPEN THROTTLE*, Live broadcast with the Outlaw Dave Show, drink and food specials (99 cent pints) you won't believe, and of course, our soon to be famous Hooters girls.

Even if you don't ride, come by for the festivities and the scenery!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . might be a good idea for me to sit this one out . . . just say'n . . . wg


Don't be scared!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, don't be skeered! Like he said. B&P


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> Oct 26th sounds good to me ! i also have a BEACH VOLLYBALL COURT in my backyard if anybody want to get rowdy! put it to a vote and let me know!


The Cowboys are in town 9/26. 10/26 is on a Tuesday. Can we do it your place next weekend David? We will bring food & lots of beerz! :dance:


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

thats fine with me dont have a thing to do. if anybody want to put a football pot together let me know.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How does Dave's Man Cave sound to everyone with lots of beerz & BBQ? :brew:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm in. Wife is even out of town.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

cool


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> cool


X2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whens the one on the west side?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How does Dave's Man Cave sound to everyone with lots of beerz & BBQ? :brew:


Is it a no fart zone? . . . wg


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

my wife will be there you will be safe she is the sweetestwoman you will ever meet unless you fa-t on her i should know !


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How does Dave's Man Cave sound to everyone with lots of beerz & BBQ? :brew:


I LIKE IT!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Is it a no fart zone? . . . wg


The 2CBDA is a methane friendly organization! :biggrin:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Yeah, right. Like neither one of you fellas has ever been crammed into a Suburban with 12 other people.


in the first row



Gary said:


> Whens the one on the west side?


X2



Blk Jck 224 said:


> The 2CBDA is a methane friendly organization! :biggrin:


:dance:wasn't me


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gary said:


> Whens the one on the west side?


Are you volunteering to have a football party at your house?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

So when and where is the one in Pearland?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you volunteering to have a football party at your house?


House? I live in 280 sq. ft. :rybka:

But there's always the Dam Ice House on Highway 6. They have a BBQ pit and there is a couple of lakes close by, jus sayin!:goldfish:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey...I like Dam Ice Houses. Let's hear it folks...what do you think? Twin Peaks...Dave's Man Cave...Dam Ice House. If I knew how to do a poll I would. Somebody do one on this thread if they can. :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you have to start a new thread for a poll.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey...I like Dam Ice Houses. Let's hear it folks...what do you think? Twin Peaks...Dave's Man Cave...Dam Ice House. If I knew how to do a poll I would. Somebody do one on this thread if they can. :cheers:


I can do it, but itll take a new thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think we need to take David up on his offer to host the 'Man Cave Football Party' next weekend when the Cowgirls come to town. Gary & 24 Buds can put together the next gig on the West side. Looking forward to meeting both of you gentlemen. Just waiting for you to pull the trigger & post up your address David & let the fun begin! :dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nuff Said...It's on! Just got off the phone with Johnny Quest & he still wants to be President of the 2CBDA. Gonna be some good eats if Randall gets involved for sure.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

My Place You bring the ladies!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After recieving my second nomination for 2CBDA President. I would like to hold a vote at Dave's man cave next sunday...
As you all know, there is no better man for the job, I would also like to anounce 007 as my vice president running mate.. I would like to make a special TZAR appointment to Whisky Girl for secretary of state of mind..
All in favor, Say EYE..:brew2:
MY qualifications are extensive.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

*I'm in!*

.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

YUMMY!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

So when is the next meeting?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I want to join if we can eat like that. I am here just let me know!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

We still need volunteers for the halftime Wet T Shirt Contest.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> .


Hey Mike...Is the pan of homegrown drying out in the bottom of your pit for dessert? :spineyes:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey Mike...Is the pan of homegrown drying out in the bottom of your pit for dessert? :spineyes:


rosemary, bay and cilantro....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> rosemary, bay and cilantro....


Is it soaked in water?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is it soaked in water?


Duuuhhh.....what else would it be soaking in? I don't waste beer like that.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well guys yall might be in luck i got some HOT college girl friend that love football beer and having a good time. I might be a young buck but i am a expert in chancing tail. Where is this going to be held out and swimsuit or topless lol


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but I think at one of the meetings a karaoke machine would be cool at a residence (everyone could pitch in a few bucks to pay for it that shows up) or a get-together at a place that has karaoke that night. Beer and karaoke go pretty well. Just an idea.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Sunday 9/26 @ David's house...*

David wants a general idea of how many people are going to show up at his house next Sunday for the 2CBDA Texans :texasflag / Cowgirls Party. :dance: Post up if you are planning to attend what you might to bring for snacks, etc. I'll be there with a couple of briskets & a bunch of beerz! :cheers:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm there for sure. I can bring a Cowboys fan to make fun of if you want though.

Since brisket is covered, I'll toss a few sausage fatties on the smoker and bring them out.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The address is in post #92. Tailgaiting will start at 1100! :brew:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Im in... I can bring whatever... My BBQ is hard 2 beat. Tator salad, beans, whatever.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish I could make it, but I have to work...how do I go about getting an absentee ballot for the election.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

texxmark said:


> I wish I could make it, but I have to work...how do I go about getting an absentee ballot for the election.


 Sunday is my youngest daughters 21st. birthday. I will be there for a short campain speach and a victory speach afterwards, then I'll have ta leave 007 ta finalize the negotiations for cabinet positions and stuff.. He can run them by me later...:brew2:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The address is in post #92. Tailgaiting will start at* 1100*! :brew:


That's wasting half the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> That's wasting half the day. :biggrin:


Hey Brad...Did you coin the phrase...'_You can't drink all day if you don't get after it first thing in the morning'. _:headknock


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey Brad...Did you coin the phrase...'_You can't drink all day if you don't get after it first thing in the morning'. _:headknock


No sir I did not, but I **** sure endorse it. :cheers:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm having one now, have it @ a bar!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

So it looks like the next meeting will be at my man cave in pearland! My adress is 2304 cunningham 77581 thats across the street from frost bank off 518 in willowcrest sub turn on woody cunningham is the 4th street turn right and as the street bends to the right your there on the right!Looking forward to meeting yall! GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> We still need volunteers for the halftime Wet T Shirt Contest.


I'll do it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> I'll do it.


You'll probably not want to watch the second half anyway after watching your Cowgurls get beat up on...Jus Sayin! :work:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You'll probably not want to watch the second half anyway after watching your Cowgurls get beat up on...Jus Sayin! :work:


will you suckle on my nipples?


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

THIS COULD GET UGLY


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You'll probably not want to watch the second half anyway after watching your Cowgurls get beat up on...Jus Sayin! :work:


 With Reggie Bush out they might stand a chance...........NOT! :texasflag


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

make sure you have adequate drainage. lots of tears will be flowing after the game with that many texans fans in one place.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> will you suckle on my nipples?


Ill rub peanut butter on ur butt:biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> will you suckle on my nipples?


* JUTO...Muy azul dorado...:an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6:*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

And I refrained from posting my beer video here cuz I didn't want to be the cause of this thread being deleted. :rotfl:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=302005


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> will you suckle on my nipples?





bigbob said:


> Ill rub peanut butter on ur butt:biggrin:


There will be a special table set up in distal corner of the backyard for the Brokeback 2CBDA Members. It's probably going to rain so y'all can entertain yourselves with some Man Mud Rastlin or something. sad3sm


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Texas Tavern in Cypress is a good one with cheap beer and games.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

Want wrong with UGLY?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Now One of the first rules I am gunna enact if elected is "Don't ask Don't tell" ...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Texans are on roids!!! arhghhhhhh


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dbarham said:


> Texans are on roids!!! arhghhhhhh


Right...Lost Brown for four weeks...He must have got Cushing's left over stash. :frown:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

152 members of the 2CBDA & only a handful of people have expressed interest...HMMM. It will be a party nonetheless. :dance: If you're scared just say you're scared. It's all good...It's all Texans! :texasflag


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in. PM me and let me know what else is needed.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> There will be a special table set up in distal corner of the backyard for the Brokeback 2CBDA Members. sad3sm


That'll be the next user group that Bullred will start.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

whose bringing the hooka?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've received several PM's about where this event will take place & what to bring. The address is in post #115. I am bringing brisket...post up what type of side /snacks you want to contribute in this thread & of course BYOBEEERZ! :cheers: Party starts at 1100...Kickoff @ noon. GO TEXANS! :texasflag


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

SARGENT said:


> So it looks like the next meeting will be at my man cave in pearland! My adress is 2304 cunningham 77581 thats across the street from frost bank off 518 in willowcrest sub turn on woody cunningham is the 4th street turn right and as the street bends to the right your there on the right!Looking forward to meeting yall! GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!


sense it takes rocket science here guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

waterspout said:


> sense it takes rocket science here guys! :biggrin:


I sense most rocket scientists would know how to spell since. :slimer: Oops...Outta Green. Somebody slime Spout for me!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> That'll be the next user group that Bullred will start.


 I'm sure you will run for secretary. :an6:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> That'll be the next user group that Bullred will start.





Bull Red said:


> I'm sure you will run for secretary.
> 
> I'd bet that if you two met in person on Sunday & had a few beerz...Y'all would start playing nicer together...Jus Sayin. :cheers: Now...Who was bringing the potato salad?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I sense most rocket scientists would know how to spell since. :slimer: Oops...Outta Green. Somebody slime Spout for me!


well I didn't have any sense yet since I hadn't finished my morning beer! :biggrin::cheers::biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - Spout you might want to install spell check. Just sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

how come no one here fishes on the weekend? 



I say beer party at redfish island! or the river on the island, bikini's there at least not just a bunch of swinging richards! lmao! :biggrin: bwwahahahahaha!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Bull Red said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you will run for secretary.
> ...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

donkeyman said:


> whose bringing the hooka?


Please change your avatar . . . it's disturbing. . . where's that cute picture of you posted the other day . . . wg


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> LOL - Spout you might want to install spell check. Just sayin' :biggrin:


naaa,, spigonese man,, learn it! :cheers:  :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Please change your avatar . . . it's disturbing. . . where's that cute picture of you posted the other day . . . wg


funny how you caught that,, 2 dang funny actually! bwahahahaha


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

waterspout said:


> funny how you caught that,, 2 dang funny actually! bwahahahaha


Wouldn't be so bad if he was something to look at . . . wg


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

waterspout said:


> naaa,, spigonese man,, learn it! :cheers:  :biggrin:


 I can sifer it....I gradiated 6th grade. 0 + 0 = 00


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> If he wouldn't start _ _it, there wouldn't be any _ _ it.
> 
> Robert, I will try to make it but I'm supposed to have visitors at my house this weekend. It all depends on when they leave.


lame excuse


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> lame excuse


 Be sure to have someone video your half time show, Sugar Britches. I think it'll be a big hit on youtube. :slimer:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 152 members of the 2CBDA & only a handful of people have expressed interest...HMMM. It will be a party nonetheless. :dance: If you're scared just say you're scared. It's all good...It's all Texans!
> 
> :texasflag


Ive been wanting to hang out ever since the bbq cook off but I am going to be at the gamesad_smiles. Is anyone having a pre-game meeting maybe this Fri or Sat?:cheers::biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Be sure to have someone video your half time show, Sugar Britches. I think it'll be a big hit on youtube. :slimer:


Whoa there homey......you're still a rookie......you'll be the butt( ha!ha!) of all jokes til we tell you otherwise.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Please change your avatar . . . it's disturbing. . . where's that cute picture of you posted the other day . . . wg





waterspout said:


> funny how you caught that,, 2 dang funny actually! bwahahahaha





Whiskey Girl said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if he was something to look at . . . wg


Po' ol' Hedgehog don't get no respect.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> Whoa there homey......you're still a rookie......you'll be the butt( ha!ha!) of all jokes til we tell you otherwise.


 I guess we can agree to disagree. :dance:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> I guess we can agree to disagree. :dance:


Not really!!! :headknock


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

if anybodys interested im starting a football pot for sat game $2 $5 $10 ? or a shot gun pot chime in.GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> if anybodys interested im starting a football pot for sat game $2 $5 $10 ? or a shot gun pot chime in.GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!


$5 Squares sounds good to me. I'm in for 10 squares.

*KICK SOME COWGURL ARSE ! :dance:*


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

SARGENT said:


> if anybodys interested im starting a football pot for sat game $2 $5 $10 ? or a shot gun pot chime in.GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Shot gun works for me . . . wg


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

Gotcha down for ten robert. will draw sunday before the game


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

wg i will start one of those for you if you like ?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

SARGENT said:


> wg i will start one of those for you if you like ?


whatever works for yall - works for me too - I'm all bout keep'n it simple . . . wg


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

but interesting wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

SARGENT said:


> but interesting wg


I just need to know . . ..

what do I bring besides me & the beer

and . . .

what time do the festivities begin? . . . I've had a horrible week, and I just don't feel like being in control right now . . . wg


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

Looks like the crew went fishing and snagged a bull red! LMAO
Kinda looks like wormy one though. I'd say throw it back! 

BAM ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Play on......


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I just need to know . . ..
> 
> what do I bring besides me & the beer
> 
> ...


ha ha, i know that feeling....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Looks like the crew went fishing and snagged a bull red! LMAO
> Kinda looks like wormy one though. I'd say throw it back!
> 
> BAM ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


***...Over


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be there with some beers and something to eat!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FATfisherman said:


> I'll be there with some beers and something to eat!


Swing by my house between 1015 & 1030 Mike & we'll ride over together. David only lives a few blocks from me.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

So what's the count? Is there a roll call started? B&P


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

we got any washer players? i will diggem out of my shed if anybody wants to throw!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Swing by my house between 1015 & 1030 Mike & we'll ride over together. David only lives a few blocks from me.


 Sounds good because parking is probably gonna get thick!:biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Not really!!! :headknock


Who rattled your chain?



Fishin-Inc said:


> Looks like the crew went fishing and snagged a bull red! LMAO
> Kinda looks like wormy one though. I'd say throw it back!
> 
> BAM ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


....and yours?

You guys are off my Christmas list.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> So what's the count? Is there a roll call started? B&P


who cares . . . just come own . . . wg


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

the $5.00 pot is now half full! i sure hope the rain holds off till later in the evening anyways GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

SARGENT said:


> Gotcha down for ten robert. will draw sunday before the game


I'm in for 4 squares......I may be bringing a surprise guest.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

thanks guy,, looks as though that bay is going to be T- and whole lot of potlicker.. once again thank you all for laying on the couch looking at a room full of guy getting drunk and fantasizing. Hope the sausage turns out good! Bwaahahahahaa


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> I may be bringing a surprise guest.


Your own beer????:slimer:


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

gotcha down for 4 007.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

007 said:


> I'm in for 4 squares......I may be bringing a surprise guest.


Susan or Shama?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

007 said:


> I'm in for 4 squares......I may be bringing a surprise guest.


Did you and Poncho make up? . . . wg


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Susan or Shama?


Is that his girlfriend he met at the last 2CBDA venue. Tell her to bring the vodka , but leave the revolver at home!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is that his girlfriend he met at the last 2CBDA venue. Tell her to bring the vodka , but leave the revolver at home!


Not a 2cbda meeting,, it was at lunch time durring the week and POOON is the one that started it then Mike fell all over her. funny thing was her interviewing newbies for a job after POOON got her buzzed! lmao! that boy aint right but by God I'll party with him anyday. LMAO! see real partiers know to party on non fishing time. :biggrin:

Can't blame it all on 007 though,, Rusty ran the poor couple with the beer bong of and made them move to the other side of the bar and hide. bwaahahahaha!!!!!!!

my thinks this is a meet and great so the non boat owners can bribe rides! bwaahahahahaha,, anyone wanting to fish look for me on the bay with a bent pole and a cold brew in my hand.:cheers:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm goin to the deer lease this weekend, otherwise I would come by. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

big john o said:


> I'm goin to the deer lease this weekend, otherwise I would come by. Ya'll have fun.


Well, if ur not gonna be there, I'm not going either. . . wg


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> Not a 2cbda meeting,, it was at lunch time durring the week and POOON is the one that started it then Mike fell all over her. funny thing was her interviewing newbies for a job after POOON got her buzzed! lmao! that boy aint right but by God I'll party with him anyday. LMAO! see real partiers know to party on non fishing time. :biggrin:
> 
> Can't blame it all on 007 though,, Rusty ran the poor couple with the beer bong of and made them move to the other side of the bar and hide. bwaahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> my thinks this is a meet and great so the non boat owners can bribe rides! bwaahahahahaha,, anyone wanting to fish look for me on the bay with a bent pole and a cold brew in my hand.:cheers:


Two different ones spout......you know the secret guest that I'm bringing.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Too easy*

Rosie Palm.....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Rosie Palm.....


 .....and her cousin....Harriet Knuckles


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Two different ones spout......you know the secret guest that I'm bringing.


yep,, got the pics too! lmao!:biggrin: dude,, let go take her fishing, fork this,, they need to do this on a week night!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Rosie Palm.....





Bull Red said:


> .....and her cousin....Harriet Knuckles


wrong and wrong,, you two will be using a rosie palm watching her :rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Not a 2cbda meeting,, it was at lunch time durring the week and POOON is the one that started it then Mike fell all over her. funny thing was her interviewing newbies for a job after POOON got her buzzed! lmao! that boy aint right but by God I'll party with him anyday. LMAO! see real partiers know to party on non fishing time. :biggrin:
> 
> Can't blame it all on 007 though,, Rusty ran the poor couple with the beer bong of and made them move to the other side of the bar and hide. bwaahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> my thinks this is a meet and great so the non boat owners can bribe rides! bwaahahahahaha,, anyone wanting to fish look for me on the bay with a bent pole and a cold brew in my hand.:cheers:


Spout. you missed a meeting. same scenerio though... This time it was a wack job named susan.

LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Spout. you missed a meeting. same scenerio though... This time it was a wack job named susan.
> 
> LOL


so,, your saying you had to pull her in for the leaches too???!!!! lmao! good on ya POOON!:biggrin: did Rusty chase people out of the pool room that day. :rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This is starting to sound a whole lot like that movie....The Accused.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

waterspout said:


> so,, your saying you had to pull her in for the leaches too???!!!! lmao! good on ya POOON!:biggrin: did Rusty chase people out of the pool room that day. :rotfl:


Rusty didnt make that one... would have been good for em though.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Texans Football*

It seems things are already heating up around my place. :cheers:


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

Looking good robert i can smell them all the way over here yummy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It seems things are already heating up around my place. :cheers:


Startin kinda early ain't ya? Pace yourself or you'll get all 007'd again.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Startin kinda early ain't ya? Pace yourself or you'll get all 007'd again.


Gotta get it going early. Pearland is playing Clear Springs in League City tonight @ 1800. Going to be the game of the year!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

:biggrin:GO OILERS!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It seems things are already heating up around my place. :cheers:


Lookin good Bro! Now if we can get someone with a boiling or a crock pot, I'll bring a few gallons of my cajun boiled peanuts.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> Looking good robert i can smell them all the way over here yummy!!!!!!!!!!


If we had a SE instead of a NW wind you might actually be able to David! :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> Lookin good Bro! Now if we can get someone with a boiling or a crock pot, I'll bring a few gallons of my cajun boiled peanuts.


Call Mike & see if he has one you can use. You are not demonstrating quality resource skills especially when you are going to be JQ's running mate tomorrow.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

007 i have propane burner any size pot you want so bring them peanuts never tried them cajun style


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

SARGENT said:


> 007 i have propane burner any size pot you want so bring them peanuts never tried them cajun style


You got it! I'll bring some more spicy crab boil to re-do them in! You'll love 'em!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

i have 27 squares left on the $5.00 pot we can start some shot gun pots sunday if anybody is interested GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

SARGENT said:


> i have 27 squares left on the $5.00 pot we can start some shot gun pots sunday if anybody is interested GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I ALWAYS carry around a little bit of "square" money.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> I ALWAYS carry around a little bit of "square" money.


:rybka:....:dance: Headed to League City to watch the Oilers kick some arse. See you fellas in the morning.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

SARGENT said:


> i have 27 squares left on the $5.00 pot we can start some shot gun pots sunday if anybody is interested GO TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll take 8.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

i BOUGHT A NEW SOLDERING IRON TODAY.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*beer is good*

Got you down for 8 Gitchesum.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT said:


> :biggrin:GO OILERS!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


*PEARLAND FOOTBALL ROCKS ! :cheers:
OILERS 40
CHARGERS 38
:doowapsta:dance::doowapsta:dance::doowapsta
*3-0...Just like the Texans will be after schooling the Cowgurls! 
*

*


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

Looks like great weather for today may the football gods shine on our TEXANS today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Since I'm going to re-boil 3 gallons of peanuts I went ahead and got 2 dozen ears of corn to put in the boil too....see everyone there!!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like a good day for a ride !!!!!!

I think I'll ride over and bring some smoked salmon....

Any squares left ? I'll take 4 !!!!!!!!


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*BEER IS GOOD*

MOUNTAINEER MARK you are in for 4


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Sheite. something just came up, sorry to say I will not make it......Next time !!

Mark


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm leaving here at 11:00 a.m. - but I gotta long way to go . . . wg


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

i hear they are opening a bar/rest.called SWAMPYS here on 290 ....with $1.00 beers ...ill keep yallk updated it prob be november..im sure donk can get us a good deal ....all yalltexan fns i hear academy got 1/2 off tomorrow


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

no really sorry i missed yall ...but ..a party is not a party with out rusty and his rope and chaps


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

donkeyman said:


> no really sorry i missed yall ...but ..a party is not a party with out rusty and his rope and chaps


We don't even want to hear it .. . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pics*

We had a blast!!!! . . . wg


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Special Thanks to David & Judy!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Of Course it's not a party until someone needs a cab ride home.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Who needed a cab ride?
Was that Chickenboy playing washers?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Who needed a cab ride?
> Was that Chickenboy playing washers?


You should have showed up......and that was Reef Man playing washers.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

awesome day fishing!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Who needed a cab ride?
> Was that Chickenboy playing washers?


What happens at Sargent,TX's house stays at Sargent,TX's house . . . wg


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> You should have showed up......and that was Reef Man playing washers.


 I would have but I had some out of town guests that decided to wait until after the game to leave. Maybe I shouldn't have seasoned up the BB ribs until after they left LOL. Oh well....maybe next time. 
That guy does kinda look like Joe in the pic....but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't need a cab. :biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Whiskey Girl said:


> What happens at Sargent,TX's house stays at Sargent,TX's house . . . wg


LOL That's a good thing, Angela.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Beer, guns, food, washers, cab rides, and good people; what else could you ask for? :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> Beer, guns, food, washers, cab rides, and good people; what else could you ask for? :cheers:


 Add in a win for the Texans and it sounds perk near perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry I missed it guys... i was late getting back into town sunday. heading to Seargent this weekend.


----------

